#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw JBL MP255S subjes

## sub7

Hoi,

Ik ga proberen de bekende Sub van JBL Pro na te maken
namelijk de MP255S met een 2 x 15"inch 2kw RMS. Dit is 
de eerste zelf bouw die ik ga maken en aangezien ik niet 
in het geld zwem probeer ik het niet zo duur te maken.
Ik ga hem dan aan laten sturen door een 2xChevin A1000(bridged)
en gebruik een externe laag-filter zodat er geen vermogen 
weg wordt geslurpt door een ingebouwde laagfilter.
De maten worden : 100cm diep, 115cm hoog, 60cm breed

Hoe zet je het in elkaar ? (schroeven, lijmen, poppen)
Wat voor hout is het beste om te gebruiken ?
Wat voor (niet heel dure) speakers kan ik het beste er in hangen ?

zoiets moet het worden:
http://www.geocities.com/jaap_upload...ng_jbl_sub.gif

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## disco_theam

wat is je budget???

dat was thijsje weer

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ga proberen de bekende Sub van JBL Pro na te maken
> namelijk de MP255S met een 2 x 15"inch 2kw RMS. Dit is 
> de eerste zelf bouw die ik ga maken en aangezien ik niet 
> in het geld zwem probeer ik het niet zo duur te maken.
> Ik ga hem dan aan laten sturen door een 2xChevin A1000(bridged)
> en gebruik een externe laag-filter zodat er geen vermogen 
> ...



lijkt me moeilijk ontwerp...
persoonlijk zou ik dat niet nemen als eerste ontwerp.
zeker dus niet als je moet vragen wat voor hout enz.
maar goed

je lijmt het hout eventueel hier en daar paar schroeven er in zodat het goed geklemt zit.
als hout, mulitplex
wat voor speakers is zo niet te zeggen...

ps link doet het niet

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## René

misschien heb je hier wat aan, 
http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/MPr...ies/MP255S.pdf
lijkt mij dat als je dit ontwerp gaat nabouwen je dus ook de orginele woofers besteld. Anders kan je net zo goed zelf een bandpass kast gaan ontwerpen.
http://www.mwsound.com/commerce/Imag...16&IMG_ID=2370
Zo te zien is dit niet echt een dure woofer...

René

----------


## sub7

oke, 

het is opzich een moeilijk ontwerp daarom
maak er dit maar van. Moet er een
bepaalt vermogen inliggen in zo'n grote
kast ?

bouwtekening : http://www.geocities.com/jaap_upload/bouwtekening1.jpg



AP is gewoon dope

----------


## nightline

Even het een en ander recht zetten, er wordt hier beweerd dat die boxen 2000 watt RMS zijn!!! Dit is niet het geval, deze baskasten zijn 500 Watt RMS en 2000 Watt Piek!!! Tevens zijn het gewoon 4th order bandpass kasten en naar mijn idee helemaal niet zo moeilijk om na te bouwen. Het is een vrij goedkoop te bouwen sub, gezien de low-budget speakers die ervoor gebruikt worden. Dit wil erchter niet zeggen dat ze slecht zijn. Ik heb ze afgelopen weekend bij een collega drive-in show mogen horen met mijn QSC amp's en DBX driverack er achter. En zelfs met de Sjonnies over de set ging alles keurig zoals het hoort.

Overgens erg jammer dat de Sjonnies van die arrogante kwasten als geluids jongens bij hadden. 

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Daan is gek

hoe duur is de speaker dan die erin ligt?

----------


## sub7

=offtopic=
grappig, wij krijgen aankomend weekend ook
de sjonnies bij onze kpj.

=ontopic=
ik snap niet waarom die image het niet doet
maarja ik heb een iets ander tekeningetje gemaakt
en ga proberen de zwaarste 15"ers er in te leggen die er
zijn.
(hij zal het toch wel niet doen)

http://members.lycos.nl/paarsekubus/bouwtekening1.jpg

p.s die EV 15" zijn zomaar geblaat

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## sub7

yes, hij doet het(eindelijk)

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## michiel

Ga nou niet zomaar speakers in kasten schroeven! Dat werkt niet.

Als je deze wilt gaan bouwen zijn alleen de originele speakers een optie, of speakers met bijna de zelfde parameters.

En als je dan een bizarre sub wilt bouwen weet ik niet of je hiermee goed zit. Ik heb negative dingen gehoord over deze sub.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## René

Dit heeft toch niks met die JBL kast te maken; dit is gewoon een hele grote dubbel 15" bassreflex kast, ik zie geen enkele overeenkomst.
En wat heeft het nou voor zin de zwaarste speakers hierin te hangen; je kan beter de meest optimale speakers erin hangen, zo te zien aan de grote van de kast en het houtsoort wat je wilt gebruiken wordt  het toch al niet te tillen allemaal bij elkaar.

Waarom doe je het niet andersom: zoek een speaker die binnen je budget valt en qua vermogen het beste overeenkomt met de versterkers die je hebt en ga dan een kast zoeken/ berekenen. Vaak heeft de fabrikant al een hoop werk voor je gedaan.

succes

René

----------


## nightline

In die JBL kasten zit absoluut geen dure en zware speaker, qua uiterlijk heeft hij erg veel weg van een SM 115 van Beyma.
Kleine magneet en een geperst stalen korf.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## groenteboer

Dit lijkt er inderdaad op een niet te tillen kast te worden..Erg groot voor 2x15"... En met 15mm MDF heb je heel wat verstevingen nodig op een wand van 110x120 cm !  Beter zoek je eerst een speaker die je aanstaat, en ontwerp je hierbij een kast.. Die je vervolgend netjes van 18mm berken multiplex maakt.

Joost

----------


## sub7

eerst wilde ik de mp255s nabouwen maar
nu ben ik dit van plan.

met wat voor een programma kun je dat allemaal berekenen
wat voor inhoud je nodig hebt enzo ?



AP is gewoon dope

----------


## Contour

Nightline!

Als eens een Beyma SM-115 in je handen gehad? Zo ja dan moet je toch weten dat deze speaker geheel niet lijkt om de gebruikte JBL speaker. De SM-115 heeft een gegoten korf en nog een redelijke magneet. Bovendien zit er een groot gat in de achterste poolplaat als magneet ventilatie.

Als je niet weet waarover je praat houd dan je mond.

MVG Contour

----------


## nightline

Contour!

Het is ff geleden dat ik zo'n speaker in m'n handen heb gehad, kan zijn dat er een wijziging heeft plaats gevonden!!!.<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## timescape

Hallo doe-het zelvers,

leuk dat iemand van plan is om "onze" subkasten na te bouwen, misschien als iemand een huis zoekt, daar heb ik ook nog maar zat tekeningen van liggen hoor ! Wij hebben zelf ook jarenlang zelf kasten gebouwd, maar dan wel ontwerpen die daarvoor zijn vrijgegeven. Maar goed, vrijheid blijheid natuurlijk !
En die "low-budget" speakers gaan toch wel als een J !!

Wou ik gewoon even kwijt, laat maar komen die tegenspraak !

Jeroen

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ha mannen,

hallo meneer de jbl nabouwerd, als je dat dan toch van plan bent, doe dan eerst je huiswerk en ga niet een kast bouwen die er niet eens op lijkt. Ten tweede is het gewoon lullig om kasten na te gaan bouwen. Wel erg goedkoop om iets fatsoenlijks te krijgen. Het front van de MP255s kun je sowieso niet eens aankomen. Wij hebben er 4 in de drive-in staan maar als ik er 8 wil hebben ga ik er echt geen 4 nabouwen. Als je zelf iets wilt gaan bouwen, zoek dan naar een ontwerp wat vrij is om te gebruiken. Een bekende van mij heeft bijna alleen maar zelfbouw systemen, maar dat zijn echt geen kopiën van fabriekssytemen. Dat is zelf uitgedokterd, wel zo netjes niet? En als je geen geld hebt om een fatsoenlijk systeem te kopen, begin dan met iets tweedehands of gewoon iets wat wat goedkoper is, zo beginnen de meeste shows en dat is in ieder geval eerlijker dan een kast kopiëren.

en zo ist!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Tsss, weer iemand die kritiek geeft op anderen en z'n echte naam niet durft neerschrijven...

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Davy, volgens mij is jouw berichtje ook niet echt inhoudelijk hoor. En wat doet mijn naam ertoe, het gaat er toch om wat ik te zeggen heb? Of niet? Maar je mag hem best weten hoor, Joris Martens. Ik hoop dat je nu beter slaapt.

en zo ist!

----------


## timescape

Maar tenminste wel commentaar wat ergens op slaat ! 
En sub7 dan ? Heb ik ook nog nooit eerder gehoord....
Maar goed, zo blijven de prijzen van de echte fabriekskasten tenminste lekker hoog he ! 
En dan moet je iedereen eens gaan horen over dat GLP movitec enz. kopieert....en de rest.
Maar zoals eerder gezegd, ieder voor zich he !


Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## nightline

Mooie naam : JBL-QSC-DBX Maar Joris die laatste is van mij!!! Overgens vindt ik wel dat je een beetje gelijk hebt, en tevens doe je erg weinig luidspreker kennis op doet. Vooral omdat je niet tegen natuurkundige, luidspreker technische en constructie technische problemen aanloopt. En zelf ontwerpen en bouwen vergroot het bouw plezier en dat zullen velen met mij eens zijn. Overgens hebben jullie ( Joris en Jeroen ) voorlopig geen extra boxen nodig, er waren nogal wat mensen die me vertelden dat het hard genoeg ging!!!!

Groeten en ga zo door Timescape!!!!!

Jack

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Nightline: nog wel ja.....
en op jou website, da was trouwens wel een geintje hé!

en zo ist!

----------


## sub7

ik had een vraag waarmee kan je dan een kast
op je computer ontwerpen.

@jbl-qsc-dbx

doe alsjeblieft niet zo spammerig want ik denk
dat onze drive al zeker meer als jou heeft geinvesteerd
in top-kwaliteit p.a dus ga niet zitten zeiken. die subs
zijn om uit te proberen of zelfbouw ons bevalt

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo!? Wat bedoel je nou met spammerig man? En wat dat investeren betreft, ik kan niet beoordelen of je gelijk hebt of niet, maar hoe kan jij dat nou van ons zeggen joh, je kent ons niet eens! En ten tweede, je zegt al in je eerste bericht dat je niet zwemt in het geld, dat heb je zeker allemaal in je top-kwaliteit pa zitten? 

(En als je een top-kwaliteit pa hebt, waarom ga je dan bouwen? en dan nog deze kasten, geen kwaad woord, wij zijn er hartstikke tevreden mee en ze gaan als een trein maar als je al een top-kwaliteit pa hebt staan, zou je dan niet iets bouwen wat ook in dat rijtje hoort als KS of AEW of Nexo ofzo?)

Kom je trouwens uit Haaren, ik zag gisteren langs de weg van Tilburg naar Den Bosch daar een bord staan voor de sjonnies samen met Starkoo.

Ik denk dat mijn standpunt nu voldoende duidelijk is. Als je het toch gaat proberen, succes ermee, want zo sportief zijn we dan ook weer wel... (Maar pak dan wel zoals eerder gezegd de standaard speakers, daar is die kast tenslotte voor ontworpen!)



en zo ist!

----------


## sub7

ik kom idd uit haaren.

maar in een van mn vorige post had ik gezegt dat
ik nu het concept had verandert en geen mp255jes
ging nabouwen maar iets rond die tekening die ik
gemaak had.

kom trouwens maar naar haaren, dr staat dan een
driedubbel EAWsetje =)

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Had ik graag gedaan, maar we moeten 5 en 6 april zelf draaien en de vrijdag heb ik een verjaardag. Ik zou zeggen, maak wat foto's van die EAW en plaats ze op het foto-forum. (Kun je ze gelijk opmeten! hahaha)

Groeten,
Joris

en zo ist!

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Wat ik nog wilde zeggen,
als je graag iets met 15" bouwt en je hebt er een aantal, ik heb nog 4 originele Martin-audio (niet Mach!) kasten staan. Dit zijn kasten waar twee keer 15" in moet, maar ik zou niet weten welke. We hebben er zelf een keer een geprobeerd met twee 15G400 van Beyma erin en dat ging behoorlijk hard. Het zijn hoorn-kasten, een soort W-bins op zijn kant. Ze komen uit discotheek the Q in bels die al een tijd niet meer bestaat. Ze zijn grofweg een kuub groot per stuk. Daarom hebben wij er ook nooit tijd en geld aan besteed. Aangezien de kasten die jij tekent ongeveer de helft zijn van dit, is dit misschien ook wel wat.
Kep ze effe snel grof getekend in paint, maar ik heb geen idee hoe je zoiets invoegt in dit bericht. 
Dan hoef je alleen nog maar speakers te kopen of op te meten, want deze zijn redelijk eenvoudig na te bouwen. Dit ontwerp bestaat ook niet meer en kan me dus weinig schelen als je ze zelf zou bouwen. Als je ze zelf komt halen mogen ze voor een prikkie weg.

en zo ist!

----------


## sub7

maak ff foto's en mail me die.
lijkt me wel iets <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

mn mail staat in mn profiel

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ik heb zelf geen digitale camera, maar moet er binnenkort toch eentje lenen omdat ik foto's moet maken van nog wat andere spullen en zal dan die kasten ook effe fotograferen. Zal ergens in de loop van volgende week worden.

en zo ist!

----------


## sub7

mail me dan maar in de loop van de week

AP is gewoon dope

----------


## michiel

Wat is een prikkie voor die martin audio kasten? Als het nou eens minder is dan een hout pakketje is het misschien wel leuk voor mij....

Groeten, michiel

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo, als ik ze normaal in de verkoop zou gooien zou ik ze in ieder geval op de snuffelsite zetten en niet op het forum gaan onderhandelen. Daar is het forum niet voor bedoeld. Maar ze zouden weg mogen voor zo'n €50,- per kast. (alleen alle 4 tegelijk) Volgens mij zit er voor meer geld hout in.
Groeten.

en zo ist!

----------


## michiel

Het is ook zeke rniet de bedoeling om hier te onderhandelen, t was zomaar ff iets wat ik wilde weten.

Aangezien ze alle 4 tegelijk weg moeten heb ik geen intresse, en is dit onderwerpje bij deze gesloten. 

Sorry voor de overlast, mocht deze er zijn.

Groeten, michiel

----------

